# 2.8L 30v V6 Exhaust leak problem needs to be fixed asap *pictures



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

So I have an exhaust leak I need to get fixed asap because it is getting worse and worse everyday I drive my car. Exhaust was fine and didn't notice any noise until I made my move from KY to Cleveland area about a month and a half ago. It wasn't bad so I ignored it until I could find some more info on it. I drove to Milwaukee and back 2 weeks ago and this is when it got bad. Now it is super loud and sounds horrible. 

I took these pictures and went to the dealer ship to see if they sold this part individually but they do not. They actually quoted me $1,800 on the parts that would fix this. :uhuh: I NEED to find another way to get this fixed. 

Don't know if anyone else knows about this problem, a solution to it, a place to take it, or if anyone has spare parts laying around.

2002 Passat Wagon 
2.8L V6 4-Motion Automatic

This is where it is leaking from......



















These is the piece I need to replace. Although I don't see how to unless you weld? I need some advice!


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*KEY: FIND a reliable, reasonable WELDER and procure 2"X4" Flex Pipe from FLowMonster.com*

Hi,

I recently went thru your experience (one flex pipe only) and for the first time in my six years of ownership with loads of upgrades faced a few U turns in this Flex Pipe situation where I got the "wrong muffler expert advice" when it was on the lift TWICE and two different muffler experts said I needed a larger size:banghead: when in fact I initially got the right size indicated above in the title!!

So based on my journey, I found I believe the best value for material sourcing on my own(vs the connoiseur's recommended high cost Techtonics Tuning!).

So I sustained $40 of needless shipping fees and finally found an honest muffler expert that did the job perfectly: remove the cat end and header end to get a FULL weld: to avoid ANY leakage; put sleeve on header end. 

It's been running without any problem for a few weeks now:laugh::thumbup:

AND the biggest variable is that Labor rates vary all over the map:sly:

Do make sure your engine mounts are NOT leaking and your snub mount is in good working condition........ otherwise it will SHORTEN the life of your new flex pipe job.

HTH


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.am-autoparts.com/Volkswagen/Passat/CatalyticConverterDF/AM-42530850/392137.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

02GLXWag6stk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently went thru your experience (one flex pipe only) and for the first time in my six years of ownership with loads of upgrades faced a few U turns in this Flex Pipe situation where I got the "wrong muffler expert advice" when it was on the lift TWICE and two different muffler experts said I needed a larger size:banghead: when in fact I initially got the right size indicated above in the title!!
> 
> ...


This was super helpful. Thanks a ton. :thumbup::thumbup:



O_o said:


> http://www.am-autoparts.com/Volkswagen/Passat/CatalyticConverterDF/AM-42530850/392137.html


I was trying to avoid that route.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I was trying to avoid that route.


In my experience, welded repairs to SS exhausts don't last very long. But then again, I've only seen jobs done by muffler shops. If you can find a skilled welder, you'll probably have much better results.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

O_o said:


> In my experience, welded repairs to SS exhausts don't last very long. But then again, I've only seen jobs done by muffler shops. If you can find a skilled welder, you'll probably have much better results.


Whenever they replaced it/welded it back on. Did they pull off the exhaust and cut it? Can you explain the process of getting it ready to weld? Thanks in advance!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

They'll cut the rotted section out and weld a sleeve over it. They often don't clean it off properly though, and the carbon and other crap gets into the weld, which weakens it. Also they use whatever is lying around the shop for a sleeve, so the chances of it being a good match to a stainless steel exhaust is roughly nil. Finally, SS is a real bitch to arc-weld. You can MIG weld it fairly easily, but that's more expensive.

Also, while welding is pretty bad for your health in general, welding SS is particularly toxic.


----------



## 831alabama (Mar 3, 2011)

*vw exhaust*

You need to take the pipe and joint to an industrial welding shop. I had to have my 2.0 aeg header fixed years ago and apparently the cooled stainless welder setup needed is waaay to expensinve for a muffler shop to have. The shop that removed and installed the header for me charged $65 for the weld job so it's not expensive, just need to find a serious fabrication shop


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Passat-A6-2...at&vxp=mtr&hash=item19c8b07ba3#ht_2046wt_1265

$257 and you get a whole new pipe. And it will fix the check engine light issues for po420 that all 2.8 engines have lol... like mine... I need to get one of these.


----------

